# Couldn't Pass Up $75 Dp



## dlane (Jul 16, 2016)

Gets down to 125 rpm up to 2250 , 9 speed ,1.5 tagged hp , I put the super Chuck on it,
Had to do some tweaking on it as it is a central machine Dp made in Taiwan, 
I like the t slot table , low rpm's 1.5hp it's a floor model.
I'll be selling my bench top 15 speed HD dp


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2016)

Great score!  Taiwan made HF tools are generally pretty well made.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2016)

For 75 bucks I would have bought it too!


----------



## dlane (Jul 16, 2016)

It was a CL find one hour after posting , chopper shop 5 min away moved into smaller shop and didn't have room for it. Has very little use on it belts look new ,inside cover looks new , with the superchuck on it I'm getting .0007 on a 1/2" dowell he wanted $100. But took $75. Tightened up the quill housing with the adjuster on the front , never seen one like that.
I had to smooth out the swivel boss a little and shim .004 in lower portion to get .0005 8" around square to spindle, motor pulley was loose and up 1.5" to high, pushed that down and actually tightened the set screw as it was loose . table and DP are better than new now.
Polked a 1.5" Deming drill thru 1/4" steel plate without a hiccup at220 rpm.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 16, 2016)

dlane said:


> ....snip....... with the superchuck on it I'm getting .0007 on a 1/2" dowell he wanted $100. But took $75. .....snip.......



How could you!!! I would have given him a Franklin, grabbed it, and ran!!! Before he changed his mind.

Good find!


----------



## brino (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice find!

Since getting a drill press with the t-slot table, I hardly use the old one.
I know holding things down is critical for safety, but if it is difficult to do, then it sometimes gets avoided.
The new one made me a safer worker, because it is so easy to do the right thing!

...and wow that's a great speed range on that drill press, often don't see that wide of range!

-brino


----------



## dlane (Jul 17, 2016)

I kinda like a hole in the middle but it's a coolent table.  Thinking of a hole with a pipe sealed in it


----------



## TommyD (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice find.

I need something with lower rpm's, mine doesn't go slow enough for a drill much over 1/2". Around here everyone must have gold plate on their drill presses they want crazy money for them. I just need to keep my eyes open.


----------

